# Anesthesia Record



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,
I code for a group of Anesthesiologist and the dilemma we're facing is this....If a record comes with missing and/or illegible information, the sheet gets kicked back and charges are withheld until the doctor returns it with the missing and/or required information.  It gets sent back for missing signature/dos/times/documented post op dx/documented anesthetic plan.  The problem is getting these sheets back, which means lost charges.  Does anyone know, what pieces of information is absoloutely required on these forms in order for it to be processed?  Or what information  should we flag them for?  Thanks.....


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Feb 8, 2010)

*anesthesia record*

Sounds like you're flagging for all the correct information.  One thing we do in our practice to help with the lost charges is to not send the original back.  We scan a copy, send it to the doc with a compliance request form explaining the issue and ask them to advise whether it is done or not.  Since the actual chart is in the hospital, we advise them to make sure to make any updates to the chart as well as to our copy so we can file the charges.  They usually update the chart via a progress note and then let us know it was done so the charge can be billed out.

Hope that's helpful.


----------



## codecarr (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree, we make copies so we don't send the only one back out the door and into never never land.


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Feb 18, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all of your replies, this certainly helps us develop a "system".  I really appreciate it!

Aloha......


----------

